
Launch HN: Cloud Optimizer – Find the cheapest compute at eight cloud providers - freediver
https://cloudoptimizer.io
======
freediver
Founder here. Last year I supported an open source AI project and spent
considerable amount of money on GPU training at AWS. Only then I learned that
I could get same compute cheaper at Google Cloud and even cheaper at Azure.
That wasn't obvious, so the idea for Cloud Optimizer was born.

There is ample opportunity for arbitrage between cloud providers and often you
can find same compute cheaper at other place. Cloud Optimizer helps find these
opportunities.

The data comes directly from cloud provider APIs and is updated every 4 hours.
Would appreciate feedback, thanks!

------
eliaspro
Make this a product on its own with an API that could be easily integrated via
libcloud or so into existing automation toolchains.

Companies might happily pay for this service by saving huge amounts in return.

BTW: what about integrating HetznerCloud? Provides a lot bang for the buck and
quite good performance.

~~~
iKevinShah
Been hearing a lot of good things about Hetzner. Any personal reviews? Since
they're from EU unless I am mistaken, any "stricter" regulations with respect
to GDPR or such?

------
gitgud
Nice little Webapp! Has all the features I wanted, it was a little tedious to
select number of CPU's and Memory, but still very cool. Does it update
manually or automatically with prices?

~~~
freediver
It updates all prices every four hours.

